# Moving to Mazarron with my kids , need a school!!



## lmc1781 (Apr 14, 2016)

Hello , im moving to Mazarron in August with my children aged 6 and 12 please can anyone give me any info in good local state schools if possible with other english speaking children as my eldest is really nervous of making new friends and is really worried about learning in a predominantly spanish environment.

Any help and advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Alther (Apr 19, 2016)

First of all let me be the first to welcome you to Spain. I hope you and your family enjoy living here in Mazarron. There is a school that might fit your requirements, though it is a “grant-aided” school (not a state school) many of the English speaker children of the area attend to this school (around a 20% of the student body is English speaker). If you want more information about this school you can check its webpage (I can´t post the webpage but you can find it googling Colegio concertado Siglo XXI mazarrón) or contact them by email at administració[email protected] 

I wouldn´t take long to look this up because I´ve seen in their webpage the enrolment is due on April the 26th for your younger child. 

/SNIP/


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lmc1781 said:


> Hello , im moving to Mazarron in August with my children aged 6 and 12 please can anyone give me any info in good local state schools if possible with other english speaking children as my eldest is really nervous of making new friends and is really worried about learning in a predominantly spanish environment.
> 
> Any help and advice would be greatly appreciated


:welcome:

Don't know how this one slipped past us!

I can't help with local schools because I'm not in that area, but the way the education system works, is that you will be allocated a school depending on where you live. 

Your younger child will be fine, but in all honesty the vast majority of 12 year old kids will find it too much to learn Spanish well enough & quickly enough to be able to cope in the state education system - especially if they are a bit 'anti' in the first place.

By all means try it - but be prepared that you might find yourself having to pay for private International/British school, for the sake of the elder child's education.


----------



## Mushu7 (Jul 17, 2015)

My children are 3 and 10 and by the time we move my eldest will be in comp. I wouldnt consider anything but an English speaking school for her, so unfortunately I will have t suck up the private paying schools. Think of it as a long term investment in your child. Even if she spoke Spanish fluently it would be too hard an adjustment in my opinion to be learning in Spanish full time.

My youngest will be close to your youngests age by the time we move. I am strongly considering a Spanish state school, but am not sure. But would be interested to hear how your youngest is coping when he goes to School in September


----------

